# Burnt Ribs



## bobc (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi All have a little problem here Have a Char-broil offset smokers new at this. Smoked four racks of baby back ribs kept heat at 225 degrees took off the membrane off the back of the ribs did the 2-2-1 style put bone down side on rack burnt the bone side of ribs after the two hours of cooking how can I prevent this from happing again?


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jan 13, 2014)

Are you SURE you were at 225?  Normally don't have issues unless the heat is too hot.  If you are going by the thermometers that came with the smoker, they are notoriously off.

Were the ribs to close the firebox maybe?


----------



## sqwib (Jan 13, 2014)

bobc said:


> Hi All have a little problem here Have a Char-broil offset smokers new at this. Smoked four racks of baby back ribs kept heat at 225 degrees took off the membrane off the back of the ribs did the 2-2-1 style put bone down side on rack burnt the bone side of ribs after the two hours of cooking how can I prevent this from happing again?


I'll take a poke at this

1) Test your Thermos for accuracy, test in ice water and boiling water)

2) Check for hot spots on your grill (use biscuits placed all over you cooking area, and see how they cook)

3) Flip your ribs, I start bone side up sometimes and will flip several times applying a mop and a when building a glaze.

4) Try a rib rack


----------



## gary s (Jan 13, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   Sounds like a temp gauge problem to me, Pull your gauge off and check it by putting the probe in boiling water, this will tell you where it is reading.*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------

